# Qualité DVD médiocre



## bernie18 (23 Décembre 2002)

bonjour tout le monde....

je viens d'acheter un powerbook 867 et je me suis rendu compte que la qualité des dvd est médiocre (fourmillement, grain, mauvaise definition, lignes apparaissant dans les mouvements, noirs rougeatres)

j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a rencontré ce probleme ou si je suis trop maniac au niveau de la qualité de visionnage...

c'est etonnant lorsqu'on voit sur le desriptif du powerbook du site apple:

"Le processeur graphique ATI Mobility Radeon 9000 vous permet de profiter d'une vitesse de défilement optimale en lecture de DVD. Cela vous est d'autant profitable qu'avec un superbe écran de 15,2 pouces à votre disposition, vous serez en mesure d'emporter votre propre salle de projection avec vous"

j'ai essayé un dvd sur un autre powerbook et je rencontre les memes problemes.........

en gros: avez vous une image impecable lorsque vous regardez un dvd sur votre powerbook à 2 briques ???

Merci d'avance pour vos reponses !!!!
@ bientot


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2002)

sur mon 500 c'est impect, après cela dépends des DVD a savoir si la compression est pas trop forte, la résolution du DVD bien respecté, ...


----------



## 406 (23 Décembre 2002)

plus y'a de bonus sur le dvd, moins il est bon en résolution. c'est un peu une sorte de bvr (bit variable rate) on peux compresser plus pour en mettre plus mais c'est moins bien..


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2002)

c'est du BVR


----------



## SirDeck (23 Décembre 2002)

Impecable sur Ti 500. Je le branche sur la TV. Depuis OS X, je n'ai plus jamais de "coupures". Cool !


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2002)

personnellement sur mon iMac G4, avec son écran 1440x900, la lecture en plein écran d'un DVD donne une image légèrement floue, si on regarde de près... mais je pense que c'est obligatoire, vu que l'image d'origine n'est qu'en 768x576 (PAL)

Par contre, ça reste très bien comparé au même DVD regardé sur une télé .


----------



## ficelle (23 Décembre 2002)

le coté flou vient de la resolution simulé (simulscan) de l'ecran LCD.
normal, mais largement supportable.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2002)

ah ah ah, ça me fait rire toutes ces excuses bidon, alors que c'est le logiciel de décodage Apple qui est très moyen !!! On voit que l'expérience du DVD n'est pas courante sur Mac vu qu'il n'y a qu'une appli de lecture de DVD.

J'ai déjà pu accéder au DVD avec mon Starmax il y a 4 ans en achetant une carte PCI Wired4DVD. La différence est flagrante. Avec la Wired on a une image sublime dans toutes les résolutions avec un excellent algorithme de décompression qui évite la pixélisation ou les tas de pixels.

De même les applis que j'ai testée sur PC donne aussi une qualité d'image nettement supérieure avec les mêmes puces graphiques. Arrêtez donc de chercher n'importe quelle raison. Cette fois-ci c'est l'appli DVD d'Apple qui est en cause ...


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2002)

Qu'est ce qu'il raconte lui... il n'y a pas qu'une seule appli de lecture DVD sur Mac! 

Et personnellement le flou que je constate n'est pas lié à la décompression du MPEG2 (car en lecture au format d'origine 768x576 c'est nickel, que ce soit sur l'écran du Mac en mode fenêtré, ou en recopie vidéo sur une télé), mais au changement de résolution pour passer en plein écran lorsque je visionne sur l'écran de l'iMac en 1440x900.

Et là, certes la qualité de la carte video peut jouer, mais de toute façon, difficile de "créer" des nouveaux pixels si ils n'existent pas sur le fichier video source!


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2002)

Vous pouvez toujour lire vos DVD avec  VLC


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2002)

Non il y a DVDStation mais il ne marche que sur OS Classic. Quand à vlc, sympa car il permet de lire certains DVD qui ont un problème avec le lecteur Apple, mais la qualité est encore pire et surtout il n'y a pas d'interface interactive ...

Dommage que je ne puisse faire une démo des playback DVD sur différentes machines afin que vous puissier vous en rendre compte par vos yeux ... a moins de venir à Lyon !  Peu de personnes on eu la chance d'avoir une Wired4DVD et ceux qui en ont une me comprendrons ...


----------



## macinside (23 Décembre 2002)

je suis pas tout a fait d'accord avec toi sur la qualité de VLC qui supérieur a celui du lecteur DVD apple !


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2002)

Cela dépend peut-être des DVD. Je ne l'ai utilisé que pour un titre qui me posait des soucis dans la bande son avec le player Apple. Et puis je n'ai pas encore la dernière version (je suis à la 0.4.4).


----------



## ficelle (23 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* ah ah ah, ça me fait rire toutes ces excuses bidon, alors que c'est le logiciel de décodage Apple qui est très moyen !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>

et moi mort de rire de ta reaction !
sur un imac 17, si on veut lire le film en plein ecran, on descend la resolution de celui-ci, mais on ne projette certainement pas le film en 1400x900. ce serait un peu lourd à gerer.
passe la resolution de ton ti en 800x600, et tu verras le massacre sur les textes.
alors c'est pas tres genant pour un film ou un jeu avec plein de mouvement, mais l'effet de flou de la resolution simulé est bien là !
pour un bon rendu maximal, il faut sortir sur un moniteur externe vga ou video et tout va bien.


----------



## melaure (23 Décembre 2002)

Je ne voulais pas paraïtre agressif, mais lorsque j'ai acheté mon TI/550 tout semblait parfait jusqu'au moment ou j'ai regardé un DVD ... Bon je ne vais pas pousser mémé dans les orties. L'avantage du TI c'est l'écran large et ça c'est bien sympa !

Quand à changer la résolution sur un écran plat, c'est catastrophique. Le problème n'est pas la résolution. D'ailleurs la carte Wired4DVD affiche très bien en 1280x1024 et 1600x1200 ! Mais c'est du décodage matériel comme dans un bon lecteur de salon et c'est là qu'est toute la différence ...


----------



## philk34 (23 Décembre 2002)

je confirme pour la carte wired c'est du tout bon en qualité.
Dommage qu'il n'est pas carbonisé "DVD station"
@+


----------



## Jacen (24 Décembre 2002)

et en clair on peut faire quoi pour amliorer ça?


----------



## ficelle (24 Décembre 2002)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * D'ailleurs la carte Wired4DVD affiche très bien en 1280x1024 et 1600x1200 ! Mais c'est du décodage matériel comme dans un bon lecteur de salon et c'est là qu'est toute la différence ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


puisqu'on en est à chipoter, prend ta carte wired, connecte là a un moniteur LCD vieux de deux ans, et passe l'affichage sur une resolution simulé en 640x480...; t'en es toujours aussi content ?


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2002)

Ca existe encore des gens qui utilisent le 640x480 ou 800x600 ? Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait le saut dans le 21eme siecle ...

Je préfère de loin mon Sony Trinitron !!!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* Ca existe encore des gens qui utilisent le 640x480 ou 800x600 ? Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait le saut dans le 21eme siecle ...

Je préfère de loin mon Sony Trinitron !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>


Pas tout le monde a tes moyens


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zzz steeve zzZ:</font><hr />* 


Pas tout le monde a tes moyens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est relatif car ces moniteurs sont trois moins cher que quand je l'ai acheté il y a 5 ans. A l'époque il fallait vraiment en vouloir. Mais quel confort d'affichage (surtout la gamme pour graphiste) !!!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (24 Décembre 2002)

C vrai tu as raison pour les graphistes c le top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais si tu veux un 19" pour le confort, c'est quand même encore chers je trouve


----------



## blackhole (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* Je ne voulais pas paraïtre agressif, mais lorsque j'ai acheté mon TI/550 tout semblait parfait jusqu'au moment ou j'ai regardé un DVD ... Bon je ne vais pas pousser mémé dans les orties. L'avantage du TI c'est l'écran large et ça c'est bien sympa !

Quand à changer la résolution sur un écran plat, c'est catastrophique. Le problème n'est pas la résolution. D'ailleurs la carte Wired4DVD affiche très bien en 1280x1024 et 1600x1200 ! Mais c'est du décodage matériel comme dans un bon lecteur de salon et c'est là qu'est toute la différence ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

muhahahah depuis l'ATI rage pro les cartes graphiques font du décodage dvd matériel


----------



## melaure (24 Décembre 2002)

ca c'est ce qu'Apple te fait croire. J'ai pu tester le décodage sur des ATI de plusieurs génération à la fois sur PC avec WinDVD et sur Mac et c'est bien le soft Apple qui pose problème. Sur PC l'image est bien meilleure et il y a le son 5:1 comme sur ma Wired ... Je suis déçu par la radéon de mon TI car j'ai vu ce qu'un PC en tirais ... Mais je suppose que tu as du aussi faire la comparaison pour me répondre ainsi ...


----------



## blackhole (24 Décembre 2002)

c'est vachement fort déçu contre du matos alors que c'est pas lui qui est en cause.... les ati pc sont à 99% semblables aux ati mac ed.... donc on part sur un pied d'égalité à ce sujet. En gros c'est dû qu'aux drivers ou aux logiciel. Pas au hard.


----------



## ficelle (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />* Ca existe encore des gens qui utilisent le 640x480 ou 800x600 ? Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas fait le saut dans le 21eme siecle ...

Je préfère de loin mon Sony Trinitron !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est pourtant ce qu'il se passe lorsque tu bascules itune, quicktime ou dvd player en plein ecran... mais il me semble que tu es à moitié bouché !
joyeux noel à tous !


----------



## melaure (26 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr />* 

c'est pourtant ce qu'il se passe lorsque tu bascules itune, quicktime ou dvd player en plein ecran... mais il me semble que tu es à moitié bouché !
joyeux noel à tous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Pour quicktime, le passage en 640x480 et 800x600 se produit lorsque tu passes en plein écran des vidéos de faible résolution. Mais si tu prends un film en 480x320 et affichage 200% le moniteur ne change pas de résolution en reste en 1024, 1152 ou 1280 selon ce que tu utilises. Et si au lieu de 200% je prend plein écran sur mon T, il reste en 1152*768, quelquesoit la résolution du fichier quikctime

Pour iTunes j'utilise le plug G-Force qui affiche ses effets dans la résolution de mon moniteur, soit 1024x768 pour le Sony ou 1152x768 pour mon TI. Je ne rétrograde pas dans les résolutions inférieures ...

Quand au DVD Player il ne change pas non plus la résolution de l'écran. Si tu veux moins de points, c'est à toi d'aller le changer dans les préférences moniteur.

Il faut savoir utiliser son matériel, mon bon ficelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux Noël !


----------



## Floppy (26 Décembre 2002)

Bernie, je suis complètement de ton avis. J'ai un Powerbook 667 en résolution 1280x854 et la lecture des DVD est vraiment décevante. Surtout en raison de ces lignes horizontales qui apparaissent lors des mouvements. Je ne m'explique pas une telle médiocrité car auparavant j'avais un iBook blanc 500 MHz et je n'avais pas remarqué ce problème.


----------



## blackhole (27 Décembre 2002)

faudra attendre de bons drivers..... un os qui a 2 ans ne peut être parfait


----------



## Zitoune (4 Janvier 2003)

Sur mon iMac,  la qualité dépend beaucoup des DVD !
"Pédale douce" est très moyen alors que "Mafia blues" passe très bien !


----------



## RV (4 Janvier 2003)

chez moi la qualité dépend aussi du metteur en scène

c'est hors sujet, mais depuis que lis ce thread j'avais envie de le dire alors aujourd'hui c'est fait


----------



## Jacen (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par blackhole:</font><hr /> * faudra attendre de bons drivers..... un os qui a 2 ans ne peut être parfait   * 

[/QUOTE]2 ans déjà?
J'aurais plutôt dit le contraire... 
En 2 ans win 98 est devenu potable, et win2000 est aujourd'hui très très bien...


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zitoune:</font><hr /> * Sur mon iMac,  la qualité dépend beaucoup des DVD !
"Pédale douce" est très moyen alors que "Mafia blues" passe très bien !  * 

[/QUOTE]

En effet ça dépend des DVD. Un Star Wars passe nickel alors que Firends est tout moche. Sur le Starmax les deux sont impeccable grâce aux corrections de la carte Wired4DVD. Ce qu'il faudrait c'est surtout des alternatives aux applis Apple. Un portage de WinDVD serait excellent ... et un vlc avec une interface graphique complête et surport des parties interactives.


----------



## RV (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

En effet ça dépend des DVD. Un Star Wars passe nickel alors que Firends est tout moche. Sur le Starmax les deux sont impeccable grâce aux corrections de la carte Wired4DVD. Ce qu'il faudrait c'est surtout des alternatives aux applis Apple. Un portage de WinDVD serait excellent ... et un vlc avec une interface graphique complête et surport des parties interactives.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Attend Melaure,
parce que cette différence de qualité dont tu parles je l'ai également sur mon lecteur de salon (j'ai justement Star Wars et Friends) et je pense que le soin apporté à la fabrication du DVD est importante.
Il y a des DVD qui sont lamentables et d'autres qui sont nickels.


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2003)

Oui mais sur ta télé tu n'as pas des lignes décalées à la façon canal +. C'est ce qui arrive sur un travelling assez rapide sur le lecteur Apple avec un film qui n'est pas encodé parfaitement. Et ceci n'est pas le cas avec la Wired4DVD.
Si l'un d'entre vous est lyonnais je peux lui faire la démo ...


----------



## Onra (6 Janvier 2003)

Bon alors, je prend un peu de temps pour appuyer les constatations de l'auteur de ce thread et défendre Melaure qui se fait descendre par quelques forumers peu à l'avenant sur ce qui ce fait de mieux en matière de lecture de DVD.

D'abord, je me présente : cinéphile et amateur de cinéma chez soi de qualité. Ensuite, je suis un récent switcher et je vais vous parler de mon expérience de la lecture de dvd sur d'autres plate-forme que sur mac...

Selon Bernie18 :
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 je viens d'acheter un powerbook 867 et je me suis rendu compte que la qualité des dvd est médiocre (fourmillement, grain, mauvaise definition, lignes apparaissant dans les mouvements, noirs rougeatres) 

[/QUOTE] 

Exact. Je confirme que la lecture de dvd est assez médiocre avec le player d'Apple. Même si certains dvd sont de moins bonne qualité que d'autres, on remarque plus ou moins tous les défauts listés par Bernie18.

Ensuite, d'après macinside :
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 sur mon 500 c'est impect, après cela dépends des DVD a savoir si la compression est pas trop forte, la résolution du DVD bien respecté, ... 

[/QUOTE]

Faux, ce n'est pas la résolution qui est en cause car elle respecte la norme DVD video sous peine de ne pas fonctionner sur un lecteur de salon. Ensuite, c'est vrai que le travail de compression est important, ainsi que la qualité du master.

Ensuite, selon 406 :
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 plus y'a de bonus sur le dvd, moins il est bon en résolution. c'est un peu une sorte de bvr (bit variable rate) on peux compresser plus pour en mettre plus mais c'est moins bien.. 

[/QUOTE]

Faux. Par contre, le contraire est vrai (ou presque). Sony produit maintenant des dvd appelés "Superbit" qui ne contiennent pas de bonus et avec un film qui prends plus de place car meilleur en codage, débit plus élevé...

Enfin d'après blackhole :
 </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
 muhahahah depuis l'ATI rage pro les cartes graphiques font du décodage dvd matériel 

[/QUOTE] 

Vrai. Mais uniquement depuis la version AGP de la rage pro...


Maintenant mon commentaire. C'est vrai que la lecture des dvd est médiocre. Et ce n'est pas le matériel qui est en cause. Sur mon PII 300 avec radeon, l'image est très belle. Aussi belle que sur une platine de salon de bonne facture. La qualité du décodage hard d'ATI n'est plus à prouver.

Visiblement, c'est le logiciel qui est en cause. Bien sûr, certains dvd ne passent pas trop mal mais ce n'est pas encore ça. Et par rapport à ma platine de salon, ce n'est même pas la peine. Le player d'Apple ne soutient même pas la comparaison...

Je n'ai pas testé avec VLC ou un autre player. Je pense que le pbm vient du lecteur DVD d'Apple. Il faudrait faire des essais... Mais tant que cela reste pour visionner des dvd en voyage ou épisodiquement pour dépanner sur une télé, le player d'Apple fait très bien l'affaire. Par contre, son point fort n'est certainement pas la qualité !


----------



## RV (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> *

Visiblement, c'est le logiciel qui est en cause. Bien sûr, certains dvd ne passent pas trop mal mais ce n'est pas encore ça. Et par rapport à ma platine de salon, ce n'est même pas la peine. Le player d'Apple ne soutient même pas la comparaison...

Je n'ai pas testé avec VLC ou un autre player. Je pense que le pbm vient du lecteur DVD d'Apple. Il faudrait faire des essais... Mais tant que cela reste pour visionner des dvd en voyage ou épisodiquement pour dépanner sur une télé, le player d'Apple fait très bien l'affaire. Par contre, son point fort n'est certainement pas la qualité !






* 

[/QUOTE]

quand tu parles tu lecteur DVD d'apple, tu parles du soft ou du lecteur Hard comme par exemple le super drive?


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

quand tu parles tu lecteur DVD d'apple, tu parles du soft ou du lecteur Hard comme par exemple le super drive?  * 

[/QUOTE]

du soft !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le hard ne s'appelle pas Lecteur DVD Apple !


----------



## alèm (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> 

c'est pourtant ce qu'il se passe lorsque tu bascules itune, quicktime ou dvd player en plein ecran... mais il me semble que tu es à moitié bouché !
joyeux noel à tous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


&lt;hr /&gt;&lt;/blockquote&gt;

Pour quicktime, le passage en 640x480 et 800x600 se produit lorsque tu passes en plein écran des vidéos de faible résolution. Mais si tu prends un film en 480x320 et affichage 200% le moniteur ne change pas de résolution en reste en 1024, 1152 ou 1280 selon ce que tu utilises. Et si au lieu de 200% je prend plein écran sur mon T, il reste en 1152*768, quelquesoit la résolution du fichier quikctime

Pour iTunes j'utilise le plug G-Force qui affiche ses effets dans la résolution de mon moniteur, soit 1024x768 pour le Sony ou 1152x768 pour mon TI. Je ne rétrograde pas dans les résolutions inférieures ...

Quand au DVD Player il ne change pas non plus la résolution de l'écran. Si tu veux moins de points, c'est à toi d'aller le changer dans les préférences moniteur.

Il faut savoir utiliser son matériel, mon bon ficelle !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joyeux Noël !  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'es bouché oui juste pour te signaler que *quand tu passes en plein écran, ton écran a bien sur toujours la résolution maxie (étant un écran LCD) mais il doit émuler la résolution de ton image vidéo* (inférieure de loin à la résolution réelle de ton image) et donc il y a déja une part de flou amenée par ton écran LCD (je m'en fous je mate mes DVD sur un 21" CRT qui passe très bien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

avant de jouer aux doctes, on se renseigne (rien à voir avec les préférences systèmes ou logicielles, c'est juste une question physique de pixels qui doivent avoir du mal à se déplacer sur la matrice LCD mais je dis ça)

et ça doit être vraiment très très con d'utiliser un écran de Ti en 1024 voire en 1280 parce que là aussi ça doit être sacrément dégueulasse.

je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais mater en plein écran *et avec 1152x768 pixels* une image DVD qui ne fait que la moitié de cette résolution sur un écran LCD, pense à ça l'artiste.


----------



## RV (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

du soft !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le hard ne s'appelle pas Lecteur DVD Apple !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et c'est comment son petit nom


----------



## Onra (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

du soft !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





le hard ne s'appelle pas Lecteur DVD Apple !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, bien sûr... je parlais du logiciel. Merci pour la précision !


----------



## melaure (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr /> * 

t'es bouché oui juste pour te signaler que quand tu passes en plein écran, ton écran a bien sur toujours la résolution maxie (étant un écran LCD) mais il doit émuler la résolution de ton image vidéo (inférieure de loin à la résolution réelle de ton image) et donc il y a déja une part de flou amenée par ton écran LCD (je m'en fous je mate mes DVD sur un 21" CRT qui passe très bien!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
* 

[/QUOTE]

S'il te plait ne parle pas de choses que tu n'as pas testé. Tu ferais bien de tester le décodage DVD sur toutes les configs comme je l'ai fait. Quand je parle du lecteur DVD Apple je ne l'ai évidement pas testé que sur le PowerBook mais aussi sur plusieurs iMac, un G3 en écran 21 CRT et un G4 en écran 17 CRT. Le résultat est toujours le même.

Il faudrait vraiment que tu trouves une config avec une Wired4DVD et des DVD de qualités diverses, afin que tu te rendes compte de ce dont je parle. Et puis je ne veux pas de ce ton agressif. On est pas là pour se battre mais juste pour trouver la meilleure façon de lire des DVD.

Personnellement je n'aime pas que sous prétexte que le lecteur DVD est d'Apple, on dise qu'il est irréprochable alors que c'est la pire des solutions que j'ai eu sous la main (après plusieurs essais sous VLC, je me suis aperçu que ce n'est pas trop mal).

Maitenant, j'ai invité Onra chez moi pour lui faire constater la chose et j'espère qu'il aura le temps de venir témoigner. Je suis toujours près à faire d'autres démos (au club des Gones du Mac par exemple ou on a un G4/733 et un iMac/600)


----------



## Onra (6 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Maitenant, j'ai invité Onra chez moi pour lui faire constater la chose et j'espère qu'il aura le temps de venir témoigner. Je suis toujours près à faire d'autres démos (au club des Gones du Mac par exemple ou on a un G4/733 et un iMac/600) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, oui, je suis là !


----------



## ficelle (6 Janvier 2003)

melaure, bien désolé d'avoir dit que tu etais bouché, je reste quand meme sur ma position. sur mon pismo, lorsque je passe le lecteur dvd en plein ecran, c'est bien la resolution simulé qui s'en trouve modifié, et non pas le film qui est oversamplé.
bien sur je ne parle pas de tube cathodique ni de wired, mais bien d'un ecran lcd...
en attendant, je te remercie, pour l'utilisation de mon matos, je m'en sort pas mal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wala


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * lorsque je passe le lecteur dvd en plein ecran, c'est bien la resolution simulé qui s'en trouve modifié, et non pas le film qui est oversamplé.
bien sur je ne parle pas de tube cathodique ni de wired, mais bien d'un ecran lcd... * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'inverse sur le TI, on ne change pas de résolution. Mais précise-voir sur les pismo, le décodage ne se fait-il pas via une carte spéciale ? ou alors c'est sur les wallstreet ?

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> *en attendant, je te remercie, pour l'utilisation de mon matos, je m'en sort pas mal ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wala   * 

[/QUOTE]

J'en suis certain


----------



## ficelle (7 Janvier 2003)

je vais de ce pas en acheter un pour en avoir le cur net !


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Personnellement je n'aime pas que sous prétexte que le lecteur DVD est d'Apple, on dise qu'il est irréprochable alors que c'est la pire des solutions que j'ai eu sous la main (après plusieurs essais sous VLC, je me suis aperçu que ce n'est pas trop mal). * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai jamais dit cela, d'ailleurs, sur mon iMac c'est encore plus mal géré sous X.2 que sous X.1.5 (merci Apple) je me retrouve avec des couleurs délavées comme sous 9)

bref, je reboote sous X.1.5 pour mater des DVD (ou j'utilise VLC !)


----------



## Wilbur (7 Janvier 2003)

Moi j'ai carrément (depuis peu) des points verts partout, qui se promènent sur l'écran de mon G4 AGP 400 quand je veux lire un DVD !!!

Ce n'est pas un problème matériel, puisqu'ils disparaissent sous VLC.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré (et résolu) ce problème ?


----------



## Kalamarrrrr (9 Janvier 2003)

Chez moi, c'est 10 fois mieux en bootant sous OS 9 et en utilisant le lecteur DVD Apple pour OS 9 au lieu de celui d'OS X.

Fred


----------



## bilbo^gns (14 Janvier 2003)

Pour info : La résolution Native d'un DVD = 720x576

Un écran LCD ne gère réellement qu'une seule résolution (les autres sont adaptées)

La dalle LCD possède une seule résolution native, si tu affiches ton film sans changer la résolution de ton système tu garderas la qualité optimale.

Pas besoin de changer la résolution.

Ex : mon Ti 500 : Rés native  = 1152X768

Donc je reste dans cette résolution dans le lecteur DVD Apple sous X.2
Et mon film est impecable (sauf ce problème de sortie TV en underscan)


----------

